# Problema con impresora HP PSC 1610



## Azarias84 (Nov 12, 2010)

Que tal amigos del foro.

Ahora compartiendo otro problemita con una impresora HP PSC 1610, es una multifuncional y lo que ocurre es lo siguiente:

- Al encenderla, si tiene papel en la bandeja lo empieza a tomar sin tener ninguna orden de impresion, incluso sin conexion a alguna computadora.

- Atasca el papel, en ocasiones marcado solo de la parte superior derecha (al parecer por una pieza que esta al final de los rodillos la cual se puede tocar por atras, es de plastico) y otras veces sale sin ninguna muesca pero los rodillos no terminan de sacarlo por completo.

- La funcion de copia no funciona el escaner para nada, e incluso no imprime nada, los cartuchos estan en buen estado, igual ya se le brindo limpieza a los rodillos y engranes. (me importa poco si no saca copias, con que imprima soy feliz)


He escuchado que al parecer existe una actualizacion del software en cuanto a problemas de escaneo y copiado, pero no he tenido exito en la busqueda (empezando por la pagina de hp que nunca brinda ayuda jejeje bueno a veces).

Desconozco si hay alguna forma de realizar un reset logico/fisico ya que algunas impresoras lo traen.

De antemano les agradezco mucho el haber ya leido todo esto, se que daran una buena respuesta y encontraremos alguna solucion... aun que sea que me digan donde enterrarla jajaja.

Saludos a todos.

p.d. cualquier dato que gusten saber con gusto se los brindo


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 15, 2010)

Que tal amigo Azarias84, ese problema suele surgir cuando el escaner no puede ver la banda que indica la posicion de inicio del carro, podría requerir simplemente una limpieza general, pero en casos mas graves la falla radica en un error en la placa lógica de la impresora, mi consejo es que si el equipo está en garantía mejor es que lo lleves a un agente autorizado. Saludos...


----------

